# FS:160AcrylicTank PRICE $150



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

160gallon 5 feet x 26'' W x 24'' high. It is acrylic & It is also painted blue on back and both sides of tank but both sides need a repaint. 
There is no top for the tank it was mainly used as a saltwater show tank and im using as freshwater atm. I use two piece of acrylics to put on top of the tanks as cover. There is two holes drilled on bottom of tank for sump use but is now plugged as im not using a sump. no leaks or cracks.

PRICE IS NOW $150 for the 160 gallon acrylic tank and stand.

IF INTRESTED 
TEXT 778-233-871nine AND WE CAN WORK OUT A DEAL


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

BUMP $600 but need sell fish first


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

$500 for the setup, $70 for group of geos, $200 for datnoid need this stuff gone asap


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i might be interested in just the tank


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump $200 for 11" 4 bar each side datnoid eats pellets only and is stable when lights off .


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

id prob want just the tank ?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

dino said:


> id prob want just the tank ?


I would need to sell fish first u only want tank or with the filters and everything ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## showa (Sep 18, 2013)

is the tank still available? please pm me if it is and leave your phone no..

thanks


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump bump bumpb


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump Willing to trade for a smaller setup plus cash!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bumpbump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump give me some offers


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump BUMP , will trade for a smaller tank setup 40-60gallon, or a ping pong table?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Price $150 need gone asap


----------



## bigfisheatlittlefish (Dec 8, 2012)

I wana take a look at it in person ill most likely get it. Let me know when u have time to show me thanks


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

someone is coming to look at it tmrw and most likely buying it but if not i will give you a pm!


----------



## bigfisheatlittlefish (Dec 8, 2012)

604 4544371 its fster if he dont show then a pm thanks


----------

